# southern semi-rural cool place. Sorrento?



## aleos (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone, thanks for taking the time to read this.
I was hoping i might get some ideas on my great Italian relocation. I have some sort-of specific requirments and am still looking for the right fit.

I’m going to relocate to Southern Italy. Im canadian but have a EU passport and am of italian decent with lots of family in the very south.

I’m hoping to relocate my buisness (recording studio/music production) to a semi-rural place. But somewhere still close to cultural activities and community. (if i need to hire a cello player, i dont want to have to fly her in from rome.)

What Im looking to find, is a location within distance of some decent sized cities/towns, but yet still in the countryside/or coast, with a large enough building to host a recording studio.

Im not looking for an actual property yet, just to find a place that has the right balance between laid back rural, but cool hip.

In the last few months i spent 6 weeks living in Puglia, because everythign about it is perfect. EXCEPT, that it was a little too remote. Some of these amazinng masserias for sale, are just too far from the local bar, or grocery store.

Anyway, there‘s my very specific situation.

I’m going to look around Sorrento next month and stay for 5 weeks. Any ideas would be well welcomed and id be very grateful for. If it leads to a move, we’ll do a day of free recording in the studio! 🙏🏽


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

By cool you mean hip and not temperature? Cool temperature wise means moving up into the hills or higher. Not the coast.

Anything in the countryside will need a car. That's just something you need to accept. If you want to be within walking distance of the grocery store you don't want rural.

If it was me I'd lean towards either Lazio or Abruzzo. Any of the provinces. The more cool you need the closer to Rome .

Just think about things like equipment. Okay today you can just order online from somebody like Adcom and get almost anything delivered but you might want to actually go into the shop. Maybe to rent something. Maybe to touch and feel something before a purchase. If you're too far from the bigger cities you will find that challenging.


----------



## aleos (6 mo ago)

Hey Nick, thanks so much for the reply. Yes, definetly, I mean ‘hip’, not temperature. I am quite well accuiainted with italy, and the temperatures, and the lifestyle, as someone who always came visiting family every year. 
What I dont have so much knowlege of is, what towns lean more touristic, while others maybe have a small music festival, or a well known art school, or a good jazz club, ecetera. I don’t need ‘too’ cool though. I plan to live rural (or small town) for a reason. 

Lazio and Abruzzo, yes, they are on my list, absoltuely. After Campania. 
Part of the trick, is finding the right price/size ratio. To make a studio, I need a bit of space (apart from living space), and the size to price ratio, is so good in places like Puglia, and Sicily. As you know, the march northward raises the prices dramatically. Where on the Lazio coast do you find charming? Maybe on my trip nexty month I can make a little detour. 


yes, I definetly will get a car. Maybe an old turbo SAAB 900. And a motorcycle as well.

Equipment is fine. I‘ve moved it across the world before. I’ll do it again. 

Thanks so much for your thoughts Nick.

A


----------



## Scalea Bound (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi Aleos,

If it's not to rural for you, give Scalea in Calabria a look.
All the basics but still has that small town feel.
(Except for August).
Prices are still very reasonable, if you are interested I can put you in contact with a trustworthy agent.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## aleos (6 mo ago)

Scalea Bound said:


> Hi Aleos,
> 
> If it's not to rural for you, give Scalea in Calabria a look.
> All the basics but still has that small town feel.
> ...


Hi! Thanks for the reply! To be honest, I’m not so familiar with Scalea. Although I have some good calabrese friends.
thanks for the reminder. I think maybe this another on the list now!

I very much appreciate the help, maybe Ican private message youin a month or so regarding the agent recommendation. 🙏🏽🙏🏽🙏🏽


----------



## Scalea Bound (Nov 20, 2020)

You can message me Anytime.
In a month I'll be in Scalea, time to remodel the kitchen before we retire there permanently.
Best of luck!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you'll be surprised how cheap rural Italy is all over. What increases with the move north is the urban centres. But you'll find rural properties for very little in virtually every Italian region. At least if you avoid areas that have become popular with non locals.

The big issue IMHO is many of those more remote areas end up costing you money in other ways. They tend to be more of a hassle if you need to get anywhere for example.

Imagine if you just want to catch a flight and it takes you almost two days for the trip to the airport. That's not a huge exaggeration.


----------

